# Western Digital My Expander 500gb no enclosure



## mreaves53 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have for sale a Western Digital 500 gb My DVR Expander HD. I recently had a problem with my TiVo internal hd. In my efforts to trouble shoot the problem I removed the WD HD from its enclosure and put it in a different enclosure. The problem was the internal HD. I replaced it with a 1Tb drive from Weaknees. I now have the WD 500GB HD with out the enclosure that I would like to sell.

I will take $25.00 and with free shipping anywhere in the continental US.

If you are interested, e-mail me at [email protected].

Thanks,


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mreaves53 said:


> I have for sale a Western Digital 500 gb My DVR Expander HD. I recently had a problem with my TiVo internal hd. In my efforts to trouble shoot the problem I removed the WD HD from its enclosure and put it in a different enclosure. The problem was the internal HD. I replaced it with a 1Tb drive from Weaknees. I now have the WD 500GB HD with out the enclosure that I would like to sell.
> 
> I will take $25.00 and with free shipping anywhere in the continental US.
> 
> ...


Did you destroy the WD enclosure in the process of removing the drive?

What's the model number on the sticker on top of the drive?


----------



## mreaves53 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry I took so long in getting back to you. Yes the enclosure is destroyed. The model# is WD5000AVVS-63ZWBO and the serial#: 50014EE256723979. Date of manufacture is 15 Feb 2008.

If you need any additional info, please ask.

Thanks,


----------

